# Wie mache ich einen Teich aus dieser Betonwanne?



## Moraxella (28. Juni 2006)

Ein herzliches Hallo an alle kreativen Teichbauer,
ich habe ein Problem: Ich habe hier ein altes Fachwerkhäuschen gekauft mit einem Mini-Garten, Größe, rechteckig, ca. 7 x 8 m, auf der 7 m Stirnseite schließt sich eine wannenartige Betonkontruktion an, die ca. 40 cm tief, 4,50 m lang und 1,20 breit ist und einstmals der Boden eines Hundezwingers war. 
Dahinter ist auf der ganzen Breite (7 m) ein Holzschuppen, den ich auf der Länge der Betonwanne nach vorne öffnen und als Pergola umbauen möchte. Aber davor ist eben diese Betonkonstruktion. Wegmachen ist sehr, sehr aufwendig, da sie mit Eisen armiert ist. Das geschickteste wäre also eine Umgestaltung. Dazu ist mir ein Teich eingefallen (von dem ich schon ewig Und träume), der dann eben auf der ganzen Länge vor der Pergola wäre. Also eine lange, rechteckige, langweilige Betonrinne, die aussiehtwie eine Pferdetränke. 
Die müßte wohl mit einer Isoliermasse ausgekleidet werden. Aber wie modeliere ich z.B. diese Wanne, damit das nicht so langweilig aussieht? Muß ich den Beton anstreichen? 

Ach ja, es ist noch zu erwähnen, daß ich zwei wasserverrückte Mausebären habe, ideal wäre ein Teich, dem es nichts ausmacht, wenn mein Mausebär auch mal reinspringt. So eine Kombination wäre toll, vielleicht mit Wasserspiel und nur Uferbepflanzung, daß man den Teich sauberhalten kann. 

Und was mache ich denn im Winter? Muß das Wasser raus? Bin gespannt auf Ideen und Anregungen. 
Vielen Dank i.v.

Moraxella


----------



## Findling (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wie mache ich einen Teich aus dieser Betonwanne?*

Hallo Moraxella,

willkommen hier bei uns. 

Ich glaube, mir deinen Garten in etwa vorstellen zu können,ein paar Fotos wären aber schon nicht schlecht, damit man das Umfeld in eine Planung einbeziehen kann.

Ganz spontan würde ich fragen: wäre es vorstellbar, deine "Pferdetränke" mit einer Teichfolie auszulegen und dadurch die strenge geometrische Form zu brechen? Sprich die Folie über dieses Betonbecken hinauslaufen zu lassen und dadurch ausserhalb (vielleicht auch nur auf einer Seite) eine kleine zusätzliche Flachwasserzone mit "geschwungenem" Ufer zu schaffen? 

Noch ein Schritt weiter: wäre es machbar, das Teichufer etwas "anzuheben" und dann erst Folie einzubringen, dadurch könntest du ebenfalls die vorgegebene Geometrie aufbrechen und würdest zudem noch etwas an Wasserhöhe gewinnen...

Wie gesagt, füttere uns mal mit ein paar Bildern, dann kommen bestimmt noch andere Ideen. 

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## gabi (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wie mache ich einen Teich aus dieser Betonwanne?*

Hi Moraxella,

da lässt sich sicher was draus machen. Zunächst mal. Was sind Mausebären? Da gibt es auch einen Thread wo jemand einen Teich in eine vorhandene Betonwanne machen will oder gemacht hat. Muss den mal raussuchen.


----------



## gabi (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wie mache ich einen Teich aus dieser Betonwanne?*

Hier ist der Link.

Betonteich


----------

